# Autosocks in France



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Autosocks are now apparently an 'official' alternative to snowchains in areas in France where the 'Snowchains must be carried' sign is displayed...










You need to attach a sticker to the packaging to make them legal, downloadable >here< Perhaps subsequently manufatured socks will have this logo stitched into the socks themselves?

>Click here< then open the 'test & approvals' tab for more info

They have also been an official alternative in Czech Rep and Slovenia since 2008 according to their website.

Pete


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks PJ,

I have carried a set for 3 years now but never had to use them as I have snow tyres. Belt and braces they call it.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Euro Car Parts have online half price deals on snow socks and chains.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I carry autosocks in the van all year round but regardless of this ruling I will continue to carry chains when travelling to alpine regions in winter as per Alan's 'belt & braces' method. :wink: 

Pete


----------

